# Snyder Glas manufacturing to stop Dec 08



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats sad news Roberta

I love my old Snyders. Every time I pick one up It reminds of fishing with my Nan as a lad.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wombat said:


> I have a seven wrap snyder rod


Ben they are nice rods, and gave one to another akffer last October because he will use more than me I reckon....my most used beach rod these days is a 4144 Snyder with low mount for an Alvey.

Good blanks but like all bnrands though, something better will come along to replace them.

I recall shedding tears of blood when Sportex stopped producing blanks, and then along came Snyder ;-)


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Snyder Glas manufacturing to stop Dec 08

That may explain the 2 bins of Snyder Glas blanks (seconds) in Mossops tackle shop at the Gabba (Bris). Good value at $20-30 each I thought.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## bardie (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey all.As I was a custom rod builder in the late 70's through the 80's this is sad news.I have designed a lot of rods using butterworth and snyder glass blanks and have a collection of rods built on lots of different blanks. As I have fished for every thing from marlin to whiting I always came back to fish for my favorate species the trusty old blackfish.In the mid to late 70's I designed a blackfish rod on the snyder glas mag bream.The blank was light enough to hold all day and had enough grunt to stop a medium size pig always encounted around the rocks.I had a lot of skeptics of this rod until I fished with some of these people and they all ate humble pie.I have made 100's of these rods for stock in the shop I worked at and for other shops on the side plus for my own customers.This is a very sad day.Guess I might have to stock up on a few blanks. Tight lines everyone.


----------

